# New Ridley Helium!



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just finished putting it together. What do you think?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

looks stealthy...gotta get rid of that seattube cage though. bike is too hot for a $4 steel bottle cage.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very nice. Nice to see a properly fitted bike. Tell us about its performance...


----------



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Flawless. Wasnt sure about the easton wheels at first since I was coming from mavic es. Although im very impressed. Its running on all ceramic. which makes a difference. Best climbing bike I have ever ridden. Super light, super comfortable, super fast. The fit is also perfect. Im 5'10 and the bikes a 56(medium)


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

The larger weave in the carbon looks great.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The bikes a beauty, but please re-wrap the tape.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

looks great! I'm a Easton wheel lover too, the hubs are smooth...do you feel any difference in the integrated seatpost, like better power transfer etc.?


----------



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

yea, a little bit, but its not a night and day difference. The 1/5 inch headset and ceramic bearing make a bigger difference in my opinion.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

looks very nice. i personally think ergo bars diminish the aesthetic quality of the overall design. 
you should rewrap the bars.
as owner of some tempest 2 wheels, make sure you keep an eye on spoke tension, and go ahead and order some extra spokes from easton direct, for replacements. I busted spokes a few times last year. They are awesome hubs though.
enjoy!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I raced my CAAD9 for the first few races this spring, then, on a whim, decided to break out the Helium last weekend. It's just a waaaay better race bike. I'll always own a Ridley...
As an aside, if anyone wants to buy a CAAD9 frameset (56), I'll let mine go so I can buy another Ridley...:thumbsup:


----------

